# Rose pictures



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2018)

From a work trip to a mainly rose wholesaler and their trial gardens plants. They place the plants and just leave them to see how they do all on their own































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for posting. 

The climbing rose reminded me of a rose an aunt and uncle had. Brought back some good memories...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 4, 2018)

some lovely flowers there.


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2018)

Amazing and maybe a good lesson for me and my fussiness with roses.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 5, 2018)

abax said:


> Amazing and maybe a good lesson for me and my fussiness with roses.




Well a good percentage of these had leaf spots (se pa) so if you dont like spots you would have to treat them. Im assuming your part of Kentucky is warmer and more humid than s.e. Pa. ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Jul 5, 2018)

Beautiful. I LOVE Roses. Nice photos!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Aren't those spots on the leaves from water/mud splashing up from the ground?


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2018)

Some spots might be, but humidity overnight causes lots of leaf spot. On the west coast in places where its cooler and less humid you dont get so many of the spots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice pics! The first one reminded me of one that my grandmother had by her front porch; I would drastically trim it back every year to about 1 foot or less, and in the spring, it would grow like crazy, and be over the front porch roof before fall. It was a deep burgandy red.


----------

